
Offical Economic Indicators Are BS - ZguideZ
https://medium.com/@erikblair/the-official-economic-indicators-are-bullshit-91e134332ccf
======
Nokinside
Guy don't understand statistics and shows it in a rant.

 _definition of unemployed_ : over 16 and have been available to work full-
time during the past four weeks. Most importantly, you must have actively
looked for work during that same period.

 _civilian labor force_ : unemployed plus the employed, no one else. Military
personnel, federal government employees, retirees, handicapped or discouraged
workers, and agricultural workers are not part of the civilian labor force

Unemployment Rate = Unemployed / Civilian Labor Force.

